# The new channels are on! And the sound is MUCH Better!



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

First off, last night I listened to them change the linup around and add the new channels.

The last channel to be added was the RadioClassics Old Time Radio channel.

In a suprise it looks like they have replaced ALL broadcast stations including KISSFM (KIIS-FM Los Angeles) I thought they were leaving a few alone, its now KISS-XM. Guess that means no more Rick Dees.

I don't know what they did last night but the sound quality improved for me 10 fold!

Good job XM!!


----------



## Uncle Peter (Jun 26, 2002)

I'm disappointed that XM Removed New York Lite FM and WSIX Nashville. It was Fun hearing distant radio Stations. Congrats on the New additions though.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Those stations were bad in my opinion, that had commercials after every two songs. XM blocked out the commercials and put their own in.

Now I have listened to them for an few hours and heard only one commercial the entire time I listened, its a big improvement!


----------



## zuma hans (Apr 23, 2002)

Can't wait to try FOLK this afternoon.


----------

